# Too big for Dirt Jumping?



## Mtnbkr29r (Sep 2, 2010)

Im an XC guy looking into trying some Dj stuff. Im in Greeley Colorado so there are quite a few nice DJ parks with in reasonable distance. But Im like 6'7" and not sure if I can find a bike big enough, also any disadvantages to this style of riding and being tall?


----------



## Mtnbkr29r (Sep 2, 2010)

Im thinking I want to build a 26" bike with a top tube of at least 21.5" or bigger. But are the 11-12" seat tubes going to be bearable? Maybe a longer seat post and stem to stretch it out.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Forget everything you know as an XC'er as far as bike fit goes as it doesn't work on this type bike. Don't worry about seat tube length - you don't sit on a DJ bike. You don't want a long stem.

At your height you'll want something with a longer TT than 21.5".

Several tall riders that post in here (i'm on the shorter side) so hopefully they'll pop in with some tips.


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

There are several threads like this in the forum full of good info about the same question. I'm 6'6". I really like my 2010 Rocky Mountain Flow DJ size LONG. It's quite a long bike, you can check the geometry here: Bikes | Mountain | Dirt Jump & Street | FLOW DJ I think there are a few other bikes with similar lengths, the Transition Trail or Park comes to mind.

I have occasionally wanted taller bars but I've gotten by with it as stock. There are several threads here about 4" & 5" bars that you could use to find some nice cruiser bars to bump the front end up a little bit.

The key answer is no you're not too big for dirtjumping. Phil Sundbaum always comes up as a reply to this question, I think he's 6'8" and rides for Haro.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

http://forums.mtbr.com/urban-dj-park/dj-clyde-704526.html


----------



## Godfather1138 (Aug 13, 2011)

I've been looking at this same situation (XC wanting to ride DJ/Urban/Park) and I am 6'9". Last week I stumbled onto Stout custom frames. He has been building several DJ bikes with 24" top tubes for guys like us. I emailed Matt and his prices are actually really fair for a full custom frame built to fit.

Here is one with a 24.25" TT: STOUT


----------



## Mtnbkr29r (Sep 2, 2010)

ok thanks for the input, just noting that I weigh 170 so Im not worried about breaking anything. As of now trying to keep the price on the lower side, hows a top tube of 22.2"? I looked at the Octane one void frame set for $250.


----------



## Hoka Hey (Nov 10, 2010)

Go get that P2 long bike at the Specialized Store for $750!!!


----------



## Mtnbkr29r (Sep 2, 2010)

Hoka Hey said:


> Go get that P2 long bike at the Specialized Store for $750!!!


Are you talking about a spec. dealer in Colorado?


----------



## Hoka Hey (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes. The one on I25 around Longmont. I was there a couple days ago and for that price almost considered buying it. x5 rear with 1x9. Juicy front and rear brakes.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

not quite the same size, but not tiny either. 6'4 here, about 185 and noob-ish so not terrible hard on stuff. sold a eastern thunderbird last year because it didn't fit well and i didn't ride it enough. TT was 21.5 i think. go 22.5 or bigger. i spent some time this summer on a bmx bike with a 22.5 tt and felt pretty good. thinking of getting a 24 or 26 built with a 23 tt but i'm pondering a long distance move, so no extra spending money for me...


----------



## dl1030 (Sep 3, 2009)

short answer, you are not too big for a 20". **6'6", 220. pump track mine almost daily. I wanted a 24" when i first started looking for a backyard bike, SO glad i went with a 20.


----------



## speedracerxx (Dec 13, 2010)

Im 6'6" 280 lbs 40 year old guy. I just ordered a haro steel reserve 1.2 long. I am putting on some 5 inch cruiser bars on it and a longer seat post so i can grag the seat with my knees. Building this bike for rays mtb in cleveland should work well


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

dl1030 said:


> short answer, you are not too big for a 20". **6'6", 220. pump track mine almost daily. I wanted a 24" when i first started looking for a backyard bike, SO glad i went with a 20.


you might like 22"s as well....

my old Macneil Deuce Deuce 22"top tube and 9" Solid bars....
next to Faction 22"-wheel Zeitgeist with 8.25" T1 bars.









result: i sold the Macneil.

Jason Webb's custom 22" (frame abricated by SOLID with fork by S&M) next to a FitBikeCo 20" :









22 inches of Love - it feels just right

got 22's in my shoes

Here's a comparison shot between my buddy Vernon's custom 22" Indust 2Ton prototype and the Liquid Feedback 24" (with 8" bars).









here's a 22"wheel custom built by STANDARD :


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

speedracerxx said:


> Im 6'6" 280 lbs 40 year old guy. I just ordered a haro steel reserve 1.2 long. I am putting on some 5 inch cruiser bars on it and a longer seat post so i can grag the seat with my knees. Building this bike for rays mtb in cleveland should work well


5"s will probably work for you, since you're taller than I am and the haro fork is probably a little lower. they were too tall for me though (i'm 6'1"). i went with 4" rise Immortis Bucket bars on my Blackmarket MOB with an 18" (457mm) axle to crown fork.

4" rise 2-piece bmx bars..........?










same bars on Cornfed's bike (a Transition Trail or Park):


----------



## Mtnbkr29r (Sep 2, 2010)

Im going to go look at a '11 Specialized P1, its a 22.5 actual TT with 26" wheels. After I get the hang of it possibly switch out the rigid fork for a Fox suspension.

Specialized Bicycle Components : P.1


----------



## Mtnbkr29r (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the information everyone, Im getting really excited to go ride Valmont park in Boulder


----------



## Hoka Hey (Nov 10, 2010)

Is that P2 gone?


----------



## Mtnbkr29r (Sep 2, 2010)

Hoka Hey said:


> Is that P2 gone?


Haven't checked, planning on stopping by this friday on my way to Boulder.


----------



## Riff Raff (Aug 15, 2005)

Mtnbkr29r said:


> Thanks for all the information everyone, Im getting really excited to go ride Valmont park in Boulder


54yo, 6' 5" and ride a Kona Stuff XL. Enjoy the Valmont bike park I feel fortunate it's only 5min from home!


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

i know exactly how you feel man. im 6'8" and 210lbs. when i had a dj bike, i had an atomlab trailking. one of the biggest frames out there. 23.5"tt. it was heaven. nice short chainstays as well. if you can get your hands on one, DO IT. its stiff, light, strong, and fun as hell.







if you want to see it in action, check my youtube channel (th3gentlegiant).

ive owned a macniel deuce deuce as well. felt biggish for a bmx. once i got a topload stem and 9" bars (and lots of spacers) on it it felt better. the chainstays were a touch long for my style though.








i regret selling both bikes. (both pictures are mine)

now im on an AM hardtail and i occasionally ride my bmx. its only a 20.75"tt with 9" bars and i feel cramped at first. but once i ride for the day, i get back to being comfortable. if i could get my hands on another deuce deuce frame i would do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## mtb0187 (Dec 29, 2007)

Glad I found this thread. I am looking for a dj and pump track type bike. I am 6'1". Recently I rented a bike at Ray's and I think they put me on a 15" frame I kept racking my knee on the stem so that kinda sucked. I am looking for something that will fit me better. Wish I could find one of thos Atomlab trailkings.


----------



## daschlag (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm 6'6" 200 and ride a 2009 p.2. I don't think I'd want to go much bigger because it's soooo fun, but another inch on the top tube would be nice. The longest top tube I could find was the Yeti DJ at about 24.5 I believe. My p.2 is about 23.5. 

Don't sweat it too much. Just get something that will work, and get out and ride it. You can always swap frame or bars/stem/etc later when you have a better idea of what will work for you.

A setback seat post made a huge difference for me to be able to sit and pedal once in a while.


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

I know Matt Berringer is easily 6'3" if he is not 6' 4/5" and he rides a 20" with a 21" TT, Last time I talked to him about it. He doesn't run crazy high or big bars, or stem for that matter. If he can ride a 20 like he does you can ride a 26...


----------



## daschlag (Oct 6, 2011)

Hrmm...


----------



## wisbike (May 16, 2008)

Transition Bikes

trail or park long...23.5ish tt, steel frame, perfect size frame. I'm 6'3" and it's the perfect size. Get riser bars or something.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

6'9" rider checking in here. I'm about to finish up a DJ/slalom build on my old 20" Chameleon frame. With long legs a 20" seattube measures out about the same as a shorter seattube on a shorter rider. 

I think it'll fit well with 3" bars on a 100mm fork. I've got 5" bars on it right now and coasting around in the driveway, they feel way too tall.


----------



## daschlag (Oct 6, 2011)

GTscoob said:


> 6'9" rider checking in here. I'm about to finish up a DJ/slalom build on my old 20" Chameleon frame. With long legs a 20" seattube measures out about the same as a shorter seattube on a shorter rider.
> 
> I think it'll fit well with 3" bars on a 100mm fork. I've got 5" bars on it right now and coasting around in the driveway, they feel way too tall.


Be careful with that, dude... honestly it's only a matter of time before you rack yourself on that top tube. It doesn't matter how long your seat tube is - you don't sit down while jumping.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

daschlag said:


> Be careful with that, dude... honestly it's only a matter of time before you rack yourself on that top tube. It doesn't matter how long your seat tube is - you don't sit down while jumping.


I've got tons of standover, standing over my bike and my buddy standing over his Xenia, we're about the same top-tube to junk clearance. Probably not doing any serious jumping on it yet, just for playing around at the skate park, local slalom runs, BMX tracks, etc.


----------



## DJ/UF (Feb 24, 2012)

It really all depends on your comfort. XC and DJ are completely different, but hop on a couple different sizes and see what you like better. First choose between 20", 24", or 26". Then choose your TT length. I would suggest around 22" TT though so that your legs don't interfere with jumping. I have seen huge guys ride 21" TT's and 20" frames. I have also seem small guys ride big 26" frames.


----------

